# Installation d'un unique OS sur MAC : Ubuntu... Possible ?



## elpatator (11 Septembre 2010)

Tout est dans le titre, en effet, mes recherches m'ont amené à trouver pleins de tuto concernant du multiboot, mais rien ne décrivant la possibilité de supprimer définitvement OSX au profit d'un vrai OS pro :rateau: ... Un *nix pure souche, voire, à défaut, Ubuntu.
C'est faisable ou pas ?
Merci !


----------



## ntx (11 Septembre 2010)

Une petite remarque : Linux est loin - très loin diront les puristes - d'être un Unix pur souche, et qu'il ne t'en déplaise il n'est ni plus ni moins Unix que Mac OSX. :rateau:

Et pour en revenir à ta question, fais une recherche car le sujet a déjà été abordé, c'était peut être pour Windows mais la problématique est la même.


----------



## gillyns (11 Septembre 2010)

Je ne te conseille pas de supprimer OS X, mais tu peut faire un dual boot : tu démarre directement sur linux sans passer par Mac OS X. Je pense que c'est ce que tu veut.

Pour faire ca tu doit avoir une 2e partition sur ton disque dur pour y installer linux.
Là tu as 2 solutions pour partitionner :
 - Tu démarre sur le CD de (Snow) Leopard, tu partitionne ton disque dur en 2 (tu perd toutes tes données) ensuite tu peut réinstaller Mac OS X sur la 1ere partition (sauf si tu ne le veut pas) et Linux sur la 2e
 - Tu ouvres BootCamp dans applications -> utilitaires et tu partitionne ton disque dur avec ca. L'avantage c'est que tu ne perd pas tes données parce qu'il ne supprime pas Mac OS X (je ne comprend pas tout à fait coment ca marche mais ca marche). Il te suffit ensuite d'installer linux sur la nouvelle partition.

Si tu ne veut vraiment pas Mac OS X, tu prend ma première solution et tu n'installe pas Mac OS X.

Pour installer linux, facile : tu démarre en appuyant sur "alt", tu insère ton cd de linux, tu démarre dessus et tu fait l'installation sur la 2e partition de ton disque dur.


----------



## elpatator (11 Septembre 2010)

Hello,

je sais ce que je veux, et c'est me passer d'OSX. Voila qui est fait. Dernier point à régler, et pas des moindres : le mapping clavier... Le clavier Alu avec pavé numérique ne semble pas etre connu d'Ubuntu... Je vais fouiller voir si je trouve un truc.


----------



## iMacounet (11 Septembre 2010)

elpatator a dit:


> Tout est dans le titre, en effet, mes recherches m'ont amené à trouver pleins de tuto concernant du multiboot, mais rien ne décrivant la possibilité de supprimer définitvement OSX au profit d'un vrai OS pro :rateau: ... Un *nix pure souche, voire, à défaut, Ubuntu.
> C'est faisable ou pas ?
> Merci !


Tu achète un Mac sans utiliser OS X ? 

LOL. :rateau:


----------



## gillyns (11 Septembre 2010)

Quelle est l'utilité d'acheter un Mac si on n'utilise pas Mac OS X ? Je veut bien pour le design mais la différence de prix par rapport à un PC est alors énorme.

Il y a vraiment des choses qui me dépassent ces temps-ci.


----------



## iluro_64 (12 Septembre 2010)

C'est curieux cette propension de vouloir utiliser un Mac sans Mac OS.
Après les switchers PCistes qui braillent à tue-tête que le Mac ne veut pas se comporter comme un PC sous Windows, voici les Linuxiens qui se mettent à envisager d'utiliser le Mac comme un PC sous Linux.

Il m'avait semblé comprendre que Linux disposait de tout ce qu'il fallait pour, en final, se passer de Mac OS ! J'ai dû mal comprendre 

Mais quel est donc cet engouement pour le moins curieux pour le Mac consistant à en faire un PC sans Mac OS ? Un effet de mode ? Une effet de curiosité ? L'attrait du design ? Le tout en un ? Quoi d'autre encore ? :rose:


Qui peut expliquer ce phénomène ?


----------



## Le docteur (12 Septembre 2010)

Rien ne dit qu'il vienne de l'acheter. Par contre c'est clair qu'Ubuntu n'est pas tellement plus "pur" qu'OSX.  Je comprends bien que la solution de multiboot ne soit pas très satisfaisante : OSX "mange" tout de même pas mal de GO et ça fait un peu mal au cur de laisser un système qu'on n'utilise pas coexister avec celui qu'on veut vraiment utiliser. 
Dans l'absolu il reste que le choix d'un PC bien adapté à Linux aurait été plus judicieux.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h44 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h40 ----------

Personnellement, ça me choque moins de voir un Mac tourner sous Ubuntu ( sous Kubuntu je serais plus réticent ') ) que de voir un gamerZ  décérébré s'acheter un MacBook Pro haut de gamme pour coller une console de jeu déguisée en OS dessus immédiatement.


----------



## PA5CAL (12 Septembre 2010)

Drôle d'idée, en effet, quand on sait que pratiquement la seule justification du coût supérieur d'un Mac par rapport à un PC est justement la présence de Mac OS X...

Quoi qu'il en soit, cette question aurait plutôt sa place sur les sites de la communauté Ubuntu (documentations et forums), parmi lesquels on doit d'ailleurs déjà trouver toutes les réponses nécessaires. Voir par ici...


----------



## DarkMoineau (12 Septembre 2010)

Effectivement, le principal intérêt du Mac, qui justifie toutes les différences de prix (avec la carte mère?) c'est OS X. 

Après Ubuntu n'est pas plus pur qu'OS X niveaux UNIX mais ce que le monsieur veut peut-être dire c'est qu'OS X est issu de BSD, et Linux d'UNIX. Les commandes, par exemple, ne sont pas toutes identiques. 

Cependant, je plussoie les avis de tout le monde, pour faire tourner Linux, pas besoin d'un Mac, un pc HP, Dell ou Asus suffit amplement, surtout que, en plus, ça évite les problèmes de mapping clavier. 

Bref, il en faut pour tous les goûts....


----------



## PA5CAL (12 Septembre 2010)

... surtout que le mapping clavier risque de ne pas être le seul soucis. J'ai ouï dire que tous les matériels des différents modèles de Macs n'étaient pas supportés par Ubuntu, ou exploitables seulement en mode dégradé.

Cette mode de vouloir absolument assimiler les Macs à des PC sous prétexte qu'ils utilisent des puces Intel pose des problèmes qui sont loin d'être totalement surmontés. Par exemple...


----------



## Le docteur (12 Septembre 2010)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Drôle d'idée, en effet, quand on sait que pratiquement la seule justification du coût supérieur d'un Mac par rapport à un PC est justement la présence de Mac OS X...
> 
> Quoi qu'il en soit, cette question aurait plutôt sa place sur les sites de la communauté Ubuntu (documentations et forums), parmi lesquels on doit d'ailleurs déjà trouver toutes les réponses nécessaires. Voir par ici...



Pas tout à fait d'accord : l'harmonie entre OS et matériel joue aussi, ainsi que les choix d'Apple qui sont intéressants pour pas mal de gens déçus par ceux faits le plus souvent par les revendeurs de PC (par exemple le silence privilégié sur la puissance brute, ou l'autonomie).


----------



## PA5CAL (12 Septembre 2010)

Pour moi « l'harmonie entre OS et matériel » est la conséquence de « la présence de Mac OS X », et en fait implicitement partie.

Mais il est vrai, j'admets, que les avantages matériels (autonomie et silence, mais également design) entrent en ligne de compte.


----------



## iluro_64 (13 Septembre 2010)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Pour moi « l'harmonie entre OS et matériel » est la conséquence de « la présence de Mac OS X », et en fait implicitement partie.
> 
> Mais il est vrai, j'admets, que les avantages matériels (autonomie et silence, mais également design) entrent en ligne de compte.



Bien évidemment 

Faire tourner un OS "étranger" sur un Mac, n'est-ce pas perdre toute cette harmonie ?


----------



## DarkMoineau (13 Septembre 2010)

Et si, c'est avoir les mêmes problèmes de pilote que les PC etc...


----------



## Le docteur (14 Septembre 2010)

Oui, c'est clair...


----------



## edd72 (14 Septembre 2010)

Tu veux un Unix sur architecture Intel: http://www.opensolaris.com/ (parceque bon, un linux c'est "petit joueur" quand même)
Je sens que tu vas t'amuser à configurer ça "bien"


----------



## Dark Phantom (14 Septembre 2010)

quel intérêt d'installer ubuntu ? C'est assez galère, en fait, même si c'est le plus connu. 
pour ma part, je dirais que Linux Mint est bien plus ergonomique, moderne et paramétrable. 
En bref, je te conseille une partition Linux Mint via bootcamp...


----------



## tantoillane (14 Septembre 2010)

Salut, 

C'est incroyable cette façon que tout le monde a de raconter sa vie. 17 post, dont seulement un ou deux qui répondent à peu près à la question. Je partage complètement votre point de vue à tous. Un mac, sans OS X ça rime à rien, les perfomances du mac viennent de l'hamonie entre le matériel et le système comme il a été dit. J'ai moi même un triple boot, mais quand j'utilise l'un des deux autres systèmes c'est pour une raison bien précise (obligation en cours, ou je ne sais quoi d'autre)

Mais, serait-il si compliqué de répondre à sa question plutôt que de se contenter de dire "Pas d'accord, ton idée c'est de la merde"

Alors voilà : Ton idée, nous semble à tous étrange, mais c'est possible. Il existe Ubuntu pour 64bits et le clavier apple est bien pris en charge. Cependant si tu choisi la version 64bits méfie toi des drivers (notemment wi-fi) qui merdouillent. La version 32bits est elle complètement au point et le clavier est très bien reconnu aussi, par contre tu n'aura que la moitié de la puissance qu'offre ta machine.
Pour installer :tout simple, tu met un DVD d'ubuntu dans le lecteur. Tu redémarre avec la touche C enfoncée et lors de l'installation tu choisi l'option qui efface tout ton disque et installe Ubuntu comme système unique. Attention alors à bien faire une sauvegarde !!



edit : Et si le clavier numérique ne fonctionne pas correctement (ce qui me semble pourant être le cas depuis la dernière version) la solution se trouve ici


----------



## PA5CAL (14 Septembre 2010)

tantoillane a dit:


> serait-il si compliqué de répondre à sa question plutôt que de se contenter de dire "Pas d'accord, ton idée c'est de la merde"


Si on s'autorise à épiloguer, c'est peut-être simplement parce qu'on a déjà répondu à la question .


----------



## patatchod (14 Septembre 2010)

tantoillane a dit:


> Mais, serait-il si compliqué de répondre à sa question plutôt que de se contenter de dire "Pas d'accord, ton idée c'est de la merde"


Moi, ce que je trouve incroyable, c'est cette manie qu'ont certains de répondre à une question du type :"comment peut-on faire pour..." par " Et pourquoi tu veux faire ça ?"
Pour moi c'est un peu équivalent à :
-Q- pardon, vous avez l'heure ?
-R- pourquoi voulez-vous savoir l'heure ?

C'est juste un peu gonflant...



tantoillane a dit:


> par contre tu n'aura que la moitié de la puissance qu'offre ta machine.


 Pourquoi la puissance est-elle divisée par deux, du fait de l'installation d'Ubuntu ?


----------



## PA5CAL (14 Septembre 2010)

patatchod a dit:


> Moi, ce que je trouve incroyable, c'est cette manie qu'ont certains de répondre à une question du type :"comment peut-on faire pour..." par " Et pourquoi tu veux faire ça ?"


Heu...

Si tu avais l'habitude de régler des problèmes, tu saurais que c'est pourtant la démarche la mieux adaptée pour apporter les bonnes réponses.

Une grande proportion des questions posées portent en elles-mêmes une partie de réponse inadéquate qui empêche justement de résoudre le problème. La preuve en est qu'on pose d'ailleurs ces questions parce qu'on ne trouve pas soi-même la solution, alors qu'on possède généralement tous les éléments de la réponse correcte.

Pour reprendre ton exemple (un peu caricatural), la personne qui demande l'heure veut peut-être savoir si elle a raté son train, tandis que celle qui lui répond n'est pas en mesure de lui donner immédiatement l'heure exacte, mais peut lui dire si le train est déjà passé, s'il est retard ou s'il a été annulé.


Par ailleurs, d'un point de vue humain, exiger une réponse directe, stricte et dépouillée n'est généralement  pas acceptable. Le demandeur est moralement redevable de son interlocuteur, lequel s'attend à être un minimum impliqué dans la problématique et à partager la situation de celui auquel il va venir en aide. 

De plus, ici on ne se contente pas de demander un information simple (comme l'heure qu'il est, par exemple), mais une ou plusieurs solutions complexes, très dépendantes de détails qui ne sont généralement pas donnés dans la demande, et qui font appel à la réflexion, l'expertise et le jugement. Il en coûte donc de répondre. D'autant plus quand la réponse a déjà été donnée et que le demandeur ne s'est visiblement pas donné la peine de la chercher par lui-même.

Alors si ça « gonfle » le demandeur de ne pas se voir répondre autrement que comme il l'entend, il peut toujours garder ses questions pour lui et se débrouiller tout seul.


----------



## patatchod (14 Septembre 2010)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Heu...
> 
> Si tu avais l'habitude de régler des problèmes, tu saurais que c'est pourtant la démarche la mieux adaptée pour apporter les bonnes réponses.



Je me suis sans doute mal exprimé. Ce que je voulais dire, c'est que lorsque quelqu'un pose une question dans le but de réaliser une action, la réponse qui revient  c'est : pourquoi veux tu faire un truc aussi débile ?
Pour moi, ce n'est sûrement pas la méthode la plus appropriée pour résoudre le problème d'un débutant...



> Pour reprendre ton exemple (un peu caricatural), la personne qui demande l'heure veut peut-être savoir si elle a raté son train, tandis que celle qui lui répond n'est pas en mesure de lui donner immédiatement l'heure exacte, mais peut lui dire si le train est déjà passé, s'il est retard ou s'il a été annulé.


Houla, t'es tordu toi...



> Par ailleurs, d'un point de vue humain, exiger une réponse directe, stricte et dépouillée n'est généralement  pas acceptable. Le demandeur est moralement redevable de son interlocuteur, lequel s'attend à être un minimum impliqué dans la problématique et à partager la situation de celui auquel il va venir en aide.


Tout à fait d'accord avec toi. Mais le point de vue "humain" veut aussi qu'on ne commence pas à répondre à la question de la personne en lui disant qu'elle pose une question farfelue.



> De plus, ici on ne se contente pas de demander un information simple (comme l'heure qu'il est, par exemple), mais une ou plusieurs solutions complexes, très dépendantes de détails qui ne sont généralement pas donnés dans la demande, et qui font appel à la réflexion, l'expertise et le jugement. Il en coûte donc de répondre. D'autant plus quand la réponse a déjà été donnée et que le demandeur ne s'est visiblement pas donné la peine de la chercher par lui-même.


Ca, c'est le quotidien des forum. Soit on accepte de répondre et à ce moment là, on le fait le mieux possible, soit on passe son chemin.



> Alors si ça « gonfle » le demandeur de ne pas se voir répondre autrement que comme il l'entend, il peut toujours garder ses questions pour lui et se débrouiller tout seul.


C'est exactement ce que j'ai fait dans une autre discussion.


----------



## Le docteur (14 Septembre 2010)

Quelque chose me dit que Patatchod et El Patator sont la même personne... Me gourre-je ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h43 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h40 ----------

Sinon en tant que philosophe domestique de MacGé, je dirais qu'il faut :
1. D'abord se demander si la question a un sens.
2. Ensuite répondre à la question.
Parce que le problème c'est qu'une personne peut très bien ne pas réaliser qu'il pose une question qui n'a pas de sens, et en informatique ça arrive moult fois comme le fait remarquer mon éminent concitoyen de forum (PA5CAL) plus haut...


----------



## patatchod (14 Septembre 2010)

Le docteur a dit:


> Quelque chose me dit que Patatchod et El Patator sont la même personne... Me gourre-je ?


Complètement... Je ne connais pas cette personne...
 



> Sinon en tant que philosophe domestique de MacGé, je dirais qu'il faut :
> 1. D'abord se demander si la question a un sens.
> 2. Ensuite répondre à la question.
> Parce que le problème c'est qu'une personne peut très bien ne pas réaliser qu'il pose une question qui n'a pas de sens, et en informatique ça arrive moult fois comme le fait remarquer mon éminent concitoyen de forum (PA5CAL) plus haut...


Tout à fait d'accord. Le soucis, c'est que lorsqu'on pose une question qui n'est pas dans "l'air du temps" (genre celle que j'avais posée à propos de bootcamp/ubuntu), on se fait rembarrer avec des réponses genre "Déjà qu'elle idée de mettre Linux sur un mac...."  avant même d'essayer de comprendre pourquoi je voulais mettre linux sur mon Mac...


----------



## Dark Phantom (14 Septembre 2010)

pourquoi tu veux mettre linux sur ton mac ?


----------



## Le docteur (14 Septembre 2010)

Wouah ! Comment elle s'appelait déjà le clone de Françoise Hardy version Barbarella... me rappelle plus .. Ah ! Pravda la survireuse !!  

Hum ! Désolé, je suis complètement HS...


----------



## Dark Phantom (14 Septembre 2010)

Yes Pravda la survireuse.


----------



## patatchod (14 Septembre 2010)

Dark Phantom a dit:


> pourquoi tu veux mettre linux sur ton mac ?


mouarfff !!! 
Plus sérieusement, as-tu vraiment besoin de savoir pourquoi je veux mettre linux sur mon Mac pour  répondre à cette question ?


----------



## JaiLaTine (14 Septembre 2010)

Partionne ton disque dur pour avoir d'un côté osx et de l'autre linux mais je ne comprends pas l'utilité d'acheter un mac si ce n'est que pour utiliser linux ... réfléchit bien


----------



## Dark Phantom (14 Septembre 2010)

patatchod a dit:


> mouarfff !!!
> Plus sérieusement, as-tu vraiment besoin de savoir pourquoi je veux mettre linux sur mon Mac pour  répondre à cette question ?



ça m'intéresse de savoir pourquoi quelqu'un achète un mac pour enlever mac os X et y mettre Linux. 
Perso, j'ai installé linux mint sur un pc que je me suis monté (donc sans os) et outre le fait que je trouve Mint mieux que beaucoup d'os, j'avais dans l'idée d'utiliser certains logiciels spécifiques à Linux (notamment des logiciels de mao).


----------



## patatchod (15 Septembre 2010)

JaiLaTine a dit:


> Partionne ton disque dur pour avoir d'un côté osx et de l'autre linux mais je ne comprends pas l'utilité d'acheter un mac si ce n'est que pour utiliser linux ... réfléchit bien


Et bien peut-être que j'ai besoin de Mac OS *ET* de linux... Si tu réfléchies bien aussi, tu devrais arriver à le concevoir, non ?


---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h05 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h00 ----------




Dark Phantom a dit:


> ça m'intéresse de savoir pourquoi quelqu'un achète un mac pour enlever mac os X et y mettre Linux.


Que ça t'intéresse, c'est légitime. Mais commencer par répondre que c'est une mauvaise idée pour rester poli, ça l'est moins.
Ceci dit, moi, je n'ai jamais voulu supprimer le Léopard, juste voulu le faire cohabiter avec Linux. C'est El Patator qui veut faire place nette, pas Patatchod...



> Perso, j'ai installé linux mint sur un pc que je me suis monté (donc sans os) et outre le fait que je trouve Mint mieux que beaucoup d'os, j'avais dans l'idée d'utiliser certains logiciels spécifiques à Linux (notamment des logiciels de mao).


Mon problème est que j'ai déjà 3 ordi sur mon bureau et j'aimerai bien faire un peu de place.


----------



## tantoillane (15 Septembre 2010)

patatchod a dit:


> Pourquoi la puissance est-elle divisée par deux, du fait de l'installation d'Ubuntu ?


 
Ma phrase manquait un peu de point, mais si on prend son souffle et qu'on lit vite, on s'appercoit que je parlais de la version 32bits. 
Les nouvelles machines apple sont en 64bits, donc si tu installes un système 32bits "seule la moitiée de la puissance est exploitiée par le système". Par contre la version 32 prend en charge plus de drivers.

edit : En somme, à moins que tu décides d'installer ubuntu pour caculer pi, préfère la version 32bits. Perso j'ai installé les deux et la version 64 bits est incroyablement rapide à démarrer (10 secondes environ) par contre le wi-fi merdouille et je crois que je n'ai pas le bloutousse, alors qu'avec la version 32 bits, c'est un peu plus lent au démarrage, mais le wi-fi est très stable.


----------



## patatchod (15 Septembre 2010)

Ok, merci Tantoilane pour ces précisions.
Il semble qu'en effet, la version 64 bits soit moins opérationnelle (quoi que, à voir...).
Par contre, pour avoir essayé les 2 versions (32 puis 64 bits), la seule différence notable est que la version 64 bits prend en charge la totalité de mes 4 Go de RAM. Pour le reste, c'est blanc bonnet et bonnet blanc pour l'usage que j'en ai (en tout cas, pas le calcul de pi...)


----------



## Le docteur (15 Septembre 2010)

Patatchod, c'est pas El Patator (y'avait pas un Debian Potatoe ?) mais il répond quand même comme si c'était lui.

Bon, soyons honnête. On t'as un peu chambré, un peu emm... à te dire sans cesse que c'était peut-être pas utile (et d'ailleurs, enfin, bon...). Un petit partitionnement de base doit marcher, mais, autant je peux te répondre sur l'installation d'un Nunux, autant je ne sais pas comment il faut gérer un Mac au niveau du boot pour cet unix-là... Je n'ai jamais tenté le coup sur Mac.  Soyons honnête donc, on t'as peut-être peu répondu (quoiqu'apparemment la réponse c'est de coller le disque et d'effacer tout - après une sauvegarde), mais le coup du "non c'est pas moi, mais je continue à faire comme si c'était moi"... c'est un peu nous prendre pour des truffes (moi je dis ça, ça va, je m'en fous, mais bon...)


----------



## patatchod (15 Septembre 2010)

Le docteur a dit:


> Patatchod, c'est pas El Patator (y'avait pas un Debian Potatoe ?) mais il répond quand même comme si c'était lui.


 El Patator a sa propre problématique (virer Mac OS et mettre du pur Unix à la place), moi je ne suis intervenu dans cette discussion que pour abonder dans le sens de Tantoilane. Ayant eu la même expérience lors de mon premier post sur ce forum, je me suis un peu senti concerné... D'autre part, je ne réponds qu'aux posts qui me sont destinés, pas à ceux d'El Patator.




> mais le coup du "non c'est pas moi, mais je continue à faire comme si c'était moi"... c'est un peu nous prendre pour des truffes (moi je dis ça, ça va, je m'en fous, mais bon...)


Faut arrêter ta parano, Doc. Envoi un Mail perso à un modérateur quelconque, et il te confirmera qu'El Patator et moi sommes bien deux personnes différentes...


----------



## Le docteur (15 Septembre 2010)

> Et bien peut-être que j'ai besoin de Mac OS ET de linux... Si tu réfléchies bien aussi, tu devrais arriver à le concevoir, non ?






> mon problème est que j'ai deja 3 ordi sur mon bureau et que j'aimerai bien faire un peu de place



Je suis désolé mais tu réponds comme si c'était toi .. C'est con tout de même. 

Maintenant ma "parano" n'ira pas jusqu'à déranger un modo pour une broutille pareille. M'en fout complètement  moi


----------



## patatchod (15 Septembre 2010)

Le docteur a dit:


> Je suis désolé mais tu réponds comme si c'était toi .. C'est con tout de même.
> 
> Maintenant ma "parano" n'ira pas jusqu'à déranger un modo pour une broutille pareille. M'en fout complètement  moi


Dialogue de sourd...
Allez, tchao


----------



## Dark Phantom (15 Septembre 2010)

Quelle ambiance sur ce thread. 
Et dire que Linux est sensé rendre libre....


----------



## Le docteur (16 Septembre 2010)

De sourd ET d'aveugle ! 
J'étais moi-même très Linux  (ah! Les RedHat 7, les débuts d'Ubuntu  m... à mes ourdis jamais totalement compatibles) de mon temps PC...mais bon ...


----------



## DarkMoineau (16 Septembre 2010)

Linux rend libre, puisqu'il offre une troisième voie entre Appl&#8364; et Micro$oft (dont le principal but est de faire du pognon, ce sont des entreprises, pas des fondations humanitaires, quel que soit l'opinion que l'on a sur leurs produits).

Et bon, nombre de Linux sont gratuits (Ubuntu) ou existent en versions gratuites et payantes (Mandriva)


----------



## edd72 (16 Septembre 2010)

Reste que les machines sont encore vendues avec un OS souvent non-libres (certes on peut demander le remboursement de Windows aux constructeurs de PC si on n'a pas activé l'OS, quid d'Apple? )
Depuis que le Mac est un PC (oups! Je voulais écrire "utilise du processeur x86"), la différence est l'OS. Et cette différence (harmonie) se paye. Alors on peut discuter le fait de payer cela et de ne pas l'utiliser (Mac OS X à la poubelle pour un autre OS, qu'il s'agisse d'un Linux, d'un Windows, d'un BSD, d'un Hurd ou que sais-je), ainsi que de la plus-value par rapport à un PC. Après pourquoi pas, chacun fait ce qu'il veut avec ses sous mais ça ne me semble pas une très bonne affaire. Enfin j'imagine qu'il s'agit d'un vieux Mac.
Mais puisqu'il était question d'Unix dans le tout premier post du monsieur, Darwin (Mac OS X) est un Unix (même si le non partionnement des points de montage m'étonne toujours -ainsi que le support très limité d'une arborescence construite de cette manière-), Linux n'en est pas un (même s'il y ressemble comme deux goutte d'eau), ça se mérite le mot "Unix"


----------



## DarkMoineau (16 Septembre 2010)

Effectivement, d'ailleurs Linux (ou GNU/Linux) ne signifie pas justement "Linux is not Unix"?


----------



## ntx (16 Septembre 2010)

DarkMoineau a dit:


> Linux rend libre, puisqu'il offre une troisième voie entre Appl et Micro$oft (dont le principal but est de faire du pognon, ce sont des entreprises, pas des fondations humanitaires, quel que soit l'opinion que l'on a sur leurs produits).


D'où la problématique de ce sujet : pourquoi acheter un Apple un Mac si on est dans le trip Linux et logiciels libres ?


----------



## DarkMoineau (16 Septembre 2010)

Parce que c'est le seul moyen d'avoir légalement tous les OS pour X86? 

Après par contre, il n'y a pas de réelle logique a virer OS X pour n'avoir que Linux.

A ce niveau de prix, tous les ordis ont de bonnes cartes mères et de bons composants.

Il ya bien les raffinements Apple, mais Linux les gère-t-il?

Déjà que le réglage "Clavier Apple Macintosh" ne fonctionne pas parfaitement sous Lucyd Linx.


----------



## Dark Phantom (16 Septembre 2010)

Il n empêche que Linux, c est absolument génial. Une sensation de liberté, de gratuité nécessaire.


----------



## iluro_64 (17 Septembre 2010)

Dark Phantom a dit:


> Il n empêche que Linux, c est absolument génial. Une sensation de liberté, de gratuité nécessaire.



C'est sans doute de l'humour !


----------



## PA5CAL (17 Septembre 2010)

Linux = liberté et gratuité ?

Soit, Linux est open source, libre et gratuit (du moins pour certaines distributions fournies sans matériel ni service, ce qui n'est pas le cas de toutes). Dans leur grande majorité, les applications sont également open source, libres et gratuites.

En revanche, le matériel n'est pas gratuit, et on n'a aucune garantie légale ou commerciale qu'une distribution Linux donnée puisse jamais correctement tourner dessus, ni qu'il existe une distribution qui le rende totalement fonctionnel (j'ai souvenir de quelques PC portables qui n'ont jamais pu afficher le bureau de certaines distributions, et dont les fonctionnalités des périphériques étaient, dans le meilleur des cas, tellement réduites que leur coûteuse configuration ne présentait plus d'intérêt).

Et le temps qu'on perd à mettre sur pied une config n'est pas gratuit non plus (« le temps, c'est de l'argent », chacun pourra le vérifier).


Or, *la liberté c'est pouvoir faire ce qu'on veut*, et en tout premier lieu d'*en avoir le temps et les moyens* (c'est-à-dire notamment l'argent et la formation, ou le temps de les acquérir).

Par ailleurs, faire tourner un OS sur une machine n'est pas un but en soi, mais seulement une condition préalable pour obtenir une machine qui puisse nous aider dans nos activités humaines, lesquelles peuvent seules être considérées comme de véritables objectifs.

Donc, à moins que l'activité visée soit seulement l'expérimentation informatique (par profession ou par hobby), dépenser de l'argent dans une partie du matériel qu'on ne pourra pas exploiter, perde du temps à essayer de faire fonctionner l'ordinateur, ou perdre une partie de son travail à cause d'une configuration instable représentent indubitablement des échecs, une aliénation et une perte de liberté.

Pour s'équiper, la bonne démarche serait de choisir les logiciels et le matériel qui répondent au mieux à ses contraintes et besoins particuliers, surtout en s'assurant par avance, et autant que faire ce peut, que l'ensemble réalisera effectivement ce qu'on en attend.

Je pense donc qu'acheter un ordinateur pour tenter ensuite d'y installer Linux sans avoir vérifié préalablement leur totale compatibilité soit un bien mauvais calcul. On ne gagne aucune liberté à faire cela, bien au contraire.

Mes observations m'indiquent pourtant que c'est la démarche la plus répandue. La croyance fausse (mais néanmoins tenace) chez certains que tous les ordinateurs sont des PC ou que tous les PC fonctionnent (ou _devraient_* fonctionner) de la même façon n'arrange rien à l'affaire.

Bref, *c'est bien souvent par des erreurs d'appréciation et par le temps perdu qu'on paye la gratuité de Linux et qu'on perd ses moments et ses moyens de liberté*.


Comparativement, le choix d'un Mac avec Mac OS X, quand il répond effectivement aux besoins (car souvent seuls certains modèles de Macs conviennent, et parfois aucun), apporte une solution beaucoup plus sûre. On branche, on installe les éventuels logiciels nécessaires qui n'auraient pas été fournis de base, et on utilise avec un minimum de formation.

Bien sûr, c'est loin d'être une solution parfaite, mais pour l'instant elle fait très certainement partie des moins mauvaises. Compte tenu de mes attentes et de mes moyens, je doute avoir pu faire mieux sur une autre plateforme, notamment Linux.

La configuration complète de mon premier Mac, achetée neuve il y a cinq ans, m'est revenue à moins de 700&#8364;. Je n'ai utilisé dessus pratiquement que des logiciels gratuits, majoritairement libres et open source (le libre et gratuit existe aussi sur Mac !). Il a parfaitement répondu à mes besoins. Et si l'on compte sa facilité de prise en main, sa longévité (en ce moment j'écris encore ce texte dessus) et le peu de problèmes que j'ai rencontré en l'utilisant (infiniment moins qu'avec Windows, mais il n'y a pas de mal), la différence de prix avec un PC vaut très largement le temps, le confort et la sécurité, bref *l'argent et la liberté*, que j'y ai gagnés. Et même si les prix ont augmenté, tout me pousse à continuer l'expérience.


* : je pense tout particulièrement à ceux qui, sur des sites consacrés à Linux, dénoncent la présence de «BIOS» incompatibles avec leurs distributions et qui, tout en s'interdisant de le flasher avec une autre version ou d'adapter l'OS, accusent les constructeurs d'attenter à leur liberté de consommateur. L'idée que la destination et la constitution de la machine puissent être particulières ne les a jamais effleurés. Et que l'achat du matériel ne les rendait pas propriétaires du firmware non plus.


----------



## Dark Phantom (17 Septembre 2010)

Oui, bon, très intéressant ton message, Pa5cal, mais en attendant, avec 200 euros + linux, tu as un ordinateur qui fonctionne et qui peut te permettre de bosser. Bien sûr, tu peux aussi trouver des pc sous windows xp pour 200 euros (compaq) qui seront un peu plus compatibles avec de plus nombreux logiciels, si tant est que l'atom qui est dedans puisse les faire tourner. Ce qu'il y a d'important avec Linux, c'est de pouvoir maîtriser son pc, ses mises à jour, son bureau, sa configuration. Et les problèmes matériels sont de moins en moins nombreux. Après, il est évident que l'"alternative" offerte ne peut suffire, mais son ajout est un plus.
Je reste persuadé que si on donnait le choix à l'achat d'une machine sur l'os. Beaucoup de gens préfèreraient payer 100 euros de moins et avoir linux. Parce que si c'est pour surfer sur internet et faire de l'openoffice de temps en temps, il n'y a pas trop de soucis. 
D'autre part, Linux fonctionne très bien, sans virus, sur des machines très peu puissantes. Donc le renouvellement serait plus espacé. 
Microsoft a tout intérêt à pousser la course à la puissance, avec ses partenaires commerciaux du monde du pc. Et même si Mac y résiste un peu, il suit. Voir le passage de powerpc à intel. Je me souviens encore quand les gens qui avaient des pc ne comprenaient pas qu'un processeur avec une fréquence moindre était plus puissant que le leur sur pc....
Avec Intel, on peut comparer les fréquences d'égal à égal sur mac et sur pc. Stratégie commerciale, nivellement des offres. 
Sous linux, tu as besoin minimum de 256mo de ram... 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h32 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h29 ----------

Je rajoute que la course à la puissance vient principalement des jeux. Et que bootcamp était sensé aider le choix de mac, puisqu'on pouvait aussi y jouer. 
Sous linux, les jeux... c'est quasiment rien. ça freine le développement de cet OS. Les jeux en sont principalement la raison. Le succès de Windows en comparaison est bien assis sur la puissance et les jeux.


----------



## edd72 (17 Septembre 2010)

256Mo de ram, je veux bien mais quelle distro, quelle version et quel gestionnaire de fenêtre? Certainnement pas une distro récente avec Gnome ou KDE... Après oui, y'a 10 ans avec mon PIII 600 et mes 128Mo de RAM, je faisais tourner sans problème une Mandrake 7.x (l'ancêtre de Mandriva, la distro à la mode avant Ubuntu basée sur Red Hat par contre) avec KDE mais c'est une distro d'il y a 10 (avec un noyau 2.2 ou 2.4, je ne sais plus). Et j'en a passé des nuits à recompiler mon noyau pour essayer de faire tourner mon winmodem 56k intégré à ma mobo... 
C'est bien gentil mais je vois mal un utilisateur lambda acheter par exemple une imprimante, un scanner, une clé bluetooth ou autres et s'arracher les cheveux pour les faire reconnaitre. Déjà qu'on croise ici des switcheurs récents qui postent genre "j'en ai marre, je comprend rien, je revend mon Mac et je retourne à Windows". GNU/Linux (en attendant que GNU arrive, peut-être un jour à mettre son noyau Hurd) est certes bcp plus accessible à l'utilisation que par le passé mais ce n'est pas encore tout à fait grand publique, à moins que ce publique ne fasse que lancer Firefox, openOffice et Gimp.
Si j'avais dû ne pas m'acheter de Mac (ça arrive, budget tout ça), j'aurai sans doute utiliser (à plein temps je veux dire) une distro Linux (probablement openSuSE à moins que Ubuntu, bref) mais je ne suis pas un utilisateur lambda. Pour l'utilisateur lambda, ça peut être très galère (c'est les dépanneurs auto-entrepreneurs Linux -un métier d'avenir- qui vont avoir du taf).


Quoiqu'il en soit, la discussion dérive quand même là sur du "Linux Rul3z" alors qu'au départ c'était quand même autour du fait d'acheter un Mac et virer OSX pour l'utiliser sous Linux.


----------



## Dark Phantom (17 Septembre 2010)

Là, ici : http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/exigences_minimales


----------



## PA5CAL (17 Septembre 2010)

Dark Phantom a dit:


> Oui, bon, très intéressant ton message, Pa5cal, mais en attendant, avec 200 euros + linux, tu as un ordinateur qui fonctionne et qui peut te permettre de bosser.


Pour ma part, avec 200&#8364; je n'arriverais même pas à commencer à bosser, car c'est le prix d'un écran correct, d'un clavier et d'une souris, ou bien d'un petit notebook bas de gamme sur lequel je n'arriverais sûrement pas à faire du travail sérieux durant des journées entières.

À ce prix-là, un Atom est incapable de diffuser de la vidéo HD ou de faire tourner correctement un second OS virtualisé (je l'affirme pour l'avoir moi-même testé).


Pour travailler, mes besoins et ceux de la majorité des personnes de mon entourage (qui ne se contentent pas de surfer sur Internet), réclameraient plutôt une configuration PC à 500&#8364; (hors OS), dont plus de la moitié seulement pour l'écran et le disque dur. La différence de prix avec un Mac Mini équipé vaut alors très largement les avantages que j'ai indiqués plus haut.


Cela dit, j'admets volontiers qu'on arrive déjà à « faire quelque chose » avec Linux et 200&#8364; de matériel.





Dark Phantom a dit:


> Ce qu'il y a d'important avec Linux, c'est de pouvoir maîtriser son pc, ses mises à jour, son bureau, sa configuration.


Ce n'est pas seulement une possibilité, c'est aussi une obligation imposée aux utilisateurs. Et dans les cas où ces derniers sont livrés à eux-mêmes, tous n'y parviennent pas, ou pas facilement. 

Les configurations "clé-en-main" sont toutes indiquées lorsqu'on préfère passer tout son temps à travailler plutôt que devoir bricoler pour démarrer ou maintenir sa configuration. Mais ces solutions incluant Linux ne sont pas assez souvent proposées.





Dark Phantom a dit:


> Et les problèmes matériels sont de moins en moins nombreux.


Oui, ça s'améliore. Mais quand on y fait face, on ne peut pas forcément attendre qu'une âme charitable veuille bien s'en occuper.

Même à l'heure actuelle, les problèmes de périphériques que j'évoquaient plus haut à propos des PC portables ne sont toujours pas réglés... Dans l'attente, on a été condamné à y réinstaller Windows (beurk!).





Dark Phantom a dit:


> Je reste persuadé que si on donnait le choix à l'achat d'une machine sur l'os. Beaucoup de gens préfèreraient payer 100 euros de moins et avoir linux. Parce que si c'est pour surfer sur internet et faire de l'openoffice de temps en temps, il n'y a pas trop de soucis.


Si l'économie de 100&#8364; est faite au détriment de la garantie que les problèmes de compatibilité sont réglés, alors c'est assurément un très mauvais calcul.

J'en connais quelques-uns qui, encore aujourd'hui, n'arrivent toujours pas à utiliser les interfaces réseau sans-fil de leur PC portable sous Linux (ils ne peuvent donc même pas surfer sur Internet comme ils l'entendent), ou qui ont dû racheter du matériel et perdre du temps pour y parvenir.

Dans de pareils cas, à moins d'obtenir le matériel gratuitement et d'avoir une valorisation de son temps proche de zéro, on dépasse très largement les 100&#8364; de surcoût global.

Sinon, les configurations PC+Linux vendues en parfait état de fonctionnement sont plutôt proposée à seulement 30 ou 40&#8364; en-dessous des configurations équivalentes PC+Windows.


Toutes ces remarques n'enlèvent en rien à Linux ses nombreux avantages, que je lui reconnais volontiers même si je n'en fais pas état ici.

Mon propos était seulement de dire que, à moins d'être spécialiste ou très bien renseigné, une configuration Linux "home-made" présente encore beaucoup trop d'aléas pour prétendre que cet OS apporte (toujours) gratuité et liberté. C'est parfois vrai, mais à tout bien considérer généralement ça ne l'est pas.


Alors quand on veut virer Mac OS X d'un Mac pour le remplacer totalement par Linux, ça me fait un peu tiquer.


----------



## edd72 (17 Septembre 2010)

Dark Phantom a dit:


> Là, ici : http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/exigences_minimales




Avec la version en angalis (et à jour), on a un autre son de cloche: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements

1Go de Ram mini et 512 Mo pour un utilisateur avancé(qui sait faire le tri et qui doit sans doute utiliser un gestionnaire de fenêtre Linux à l'ancienne -donc autre que Gnome ou KDE et donc bcp moins convivial-)


----------



## Dark Phantom (17 Septembre 2010)

edd72 a dit:


> Avec la version en angalis (et à jour), on a un autre son de cloche: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
> 
> 1Go de Ram mini et 512 Mo pour un utilisateur avancé(qui sait faire le tri et qui doit sans doute utiliser un gestionnaire de fenêtre Linux à l'ancienne -donc autre que Gnome ou KDE et donc bcp moins convivial-)



tu remarqueras que pour xubuntu, il faut 256mo de rm.
or, windows 7 starter n'est pas proposé à la vente en boîte. Il n'existe pas de version allégée de macosX pour les machines aux configs plus faibles, si ce n'est les anciens osX mais qui ne sont pas disponibles en téléchargement gratuit sur le site apple, ce qui est bien dommage...


----------



## iluro_64 (17 Septembre 2010)

PA5CAL a rédigé une très intéressante contribution à ce fil. Et il y montre que les apparences peuvent être trompeuses.

Qu'un acheteur (ou possesseur) de Mac veuille installer une distribution Linux et ôter Mac OS, cela le regarde, et finalement, peu m'importe, c'est son problème, son hobby, ou sa "folie". C'est ce que je traduit autrement en disant : pourquoi faire simple quand on peut faire compliqué ?

Penser qu'un Mac est plus approprié qu'un PC pour accomplir cette reconversion est une hérésie en soi pour deux raisons. La première est que c'est finalement bien coûteux pour y mettre un OS libre et gratuit, car, à ce niveau-là on peut trouver du PC moins onéreux qu'un Mac tout en étant configuré suffisamment correctement. La seconde est que l'essence même du Mac, l'imbrication du matériel et du logiciel est perdu puisque c'est Mac OS qui la réalise.

Il est tout aussi clair que si une telle construction se fait en raison de l'allure des Mac, du design pour parler franglais, alors tout autre argument ne tient pas la route, qu'il s'agisse, en particulier, du fameux axiome (je cite Dark Phantom)

*Il n'empêche que Linux, c'est absolument génial. Une sensation de liberté, de gratuité nécessaire.*

Axiome que je ne comprends pas très bien au niveau de la gratuité nécessaire.

J'ai découvert Linux au moment où on a commencé à parler de lui, il y a donc pas mal de temps. En ce temps-là, c'était une curiosité car son promoteur tentait de mettre sur pied une utopie : l'OS libre et gratuit fondement d'un nouvel ordre logiciel. À cette époque-là Unix était déjà là, et sévissait sous une forme ou sous une autre tout aussi bien dans d'énormes machines de calcul scientifique que dans des réseaux de stations de travail. Linux fut donc considéré non pas comme une alternative, il lui manquait encore beaucoup de chose, mais comme une tentative intéressante d'avenir lorsqu'il aurait atteint un niveau suffisant de maturité. À l'époque de premiers PC et des premiers Mac, il avait du mal à y entrer. C'était encore trop gros pour des machines encore trop justes. Peu à peu il y est arrivé. Au prix d'une incroyable énergie dépensée par cette enthousiaste communauté du "libre et gratuit" sous la "férule" de *Linus Torvalds*. Nombre de gens se sont intéressé à Linux à cette époque  et tout autant sans doute, l'ont délaissé  pensant qu'ils avaient déjà sous la main ce dont ils avaient besoin.

Il ne faut pas perdre de vue que le but ultime de Linux est généreux tout en étant utopique : " free an open source". Quant à dire que c'est un OS supérieur aux autres, c'est une autre histoire. Tous les UNIX se valent, et chacun a ses particularités. Ensuite, c'est ce qu'on met par-dessus pour ne pas taper de lignes de commande qui leur ajoute de la valeur.

Finalement, je pense que vouloir un Mac pour n'y mettre qu'un Linux, n'a pas un grand intérêt pour le commun des mortels à moins d'être un "fan" du genre ou un informaticien qui saura décrypter toutes les subtilités de ce système d'exploitation.

Je pense aussi que Linux n'est pas encore tout à fait à la portée du premier venu.


----------



## edd72 (17 Septembre 2010)

Dark Phantom a dit:


> tu remarqueras que pour xubuntu, il faut 256mo de rm.
> or, windows 7 starter n'est pas proposé à la vente en boîte. Il n'existe pas de version allégée de macosX pour les machines aux configs plus faibles, si ce n'est les anciens osX mais qui ne sont pas disponibles en téléchargement gratuit sur le site apple, ce qui est bien dommage...




Oui c'est ce que j'indiquai, Xubuntu étant une distro sans Gnome ni KDE mais utilisant le gestionnaire de fenêtre Xfce.
"Version allégé de Mac OS X pour les configs plus faibles"? Là je ne comprend pas pour quoi faire, sur une config plus faible (on va rester sur de l'Intel car sinon ça n'a pas de sens) tu utilises Leopard qui tournera sans pb avec tous les Mac Intel sortis (je pense).


----------



## Le docteur (17 Septembre 2010)

Je n'ai jamais aimé l'idée de dire "Linux c'est cool parce que c'est gratuit".
Linux c'est cool parce que c'est libre. Ca veut dire qu'on entre dans une communauté qui ne nous prend pas pour un consommateur mais pour un être humain. On ne cherche pas à nous enchaîner à quelque chose : c'est ça l'essentiel.

Avec un Linux on a un système qui cherche à être fiable sur la durée et à le rester, un système qui est agréable à utiliser parce qu'il ne te prend pas pour un con mais pense que tu peux apprendre et compte sur ton bon sens. En gros vraiment, on te parle comme à un être humain, et non comme à un client. 
Personnellement j'étais prêt à payer des Linux (la fameuse RedHat 7.1, par exemple qui est la seule qui a vraiment failli dégager Windows de ma machine). Je détestais qu'on me prenne pour un con et un client,  par contre ça ne me gênait pas de payer pour un boulot bien fait, j'ai toujours trouvé ça normal... Mais pour un machin sagouiné, par contre....

J'ai perdu cette logique avec Mac, quelque part,mais j'y gagne le fait d'être libre de pouvoir faire ce que j'ai besoin de faire d'un ordinateur : des textes, des présentations, des bases... voilà... et tout ça proprement. Peut-être suis-je en train de vendre mon âme à  Apple en informatique. Mais pour le reste, tout le reste, la vraie vie quoi ! Il faut avouer qu'Apple m'a bien aidé.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h57 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h52 ----------

Ah ! Sur Mac autre chose tout de même : Mac est logique, et ça, c'est un vrai plaisir intellectuel. Quand je règle un problème sur Mac, ça me sert à comprendre mon système, parfois même un peu son architecture ou sa logique (les bibliothèques, les fichiers plist)... J'ai plus appris à bidouiller en sachant ce que je faisais sur Mac que sur Linux. Quant à Windows, je préfère éviter d'en parler : nombre de fois je me suis sorti d'un problème sans vraiment comprendre comment et je n'avais rien appris... Une absurdité qui tient debout sans vraiment qu'on sache comment.

Ca, c'est un plus, tout de même...


----------



## iluro_64 (18 Septembre 2010)

Le docteur a dit:


> Je n'ai jamais aimé l'idée de dire "Linux c'est cool parce que c'est gratuit".
> Linux c'est cool parce que c'est libre. Ca veut dire qu'on entre dans une communauté qui ne nous prend pas pour un consommateur mais pour un être humain. On ne cherche pas à nous enchaîner à quelque chose : c'est ça l'essentiel.
> 
> Avec un Linux on a un système qui cherche à être fiable sur la durée et à le rester, un système qui est agréable à utiliser parce qu'il ne te prend pas pour un con mais pense que tu peux apprendre et compte sur ton bon sens. En gros vraiment, on te parle comme à un être humain, et non comme à un client.
> ...




Tout à fait d'accord, Docteur ! L'idée même de la gratuité à tou*s* prix (pléonasme :hosto est révulsante. Toute peine mérite salaire, le coût fut-il minime. C'est une manière de traduire reconnaissance et respect. La gratuité à tou*s* prix est l'expression même du parasitisme et du piratage, c'est-à-dire de vivre aux dépends des autres sans trop se casser la tête. Non, je ne déplace pas le débat sur Hadopi, mais le fond du problème est le même : tout gratuit.

Une petite couche concernant Mac OS. Oui, tout est rationnel, construit. En bref Mac OS se caractérise par une ergonomie exemplaire qui fait encore défaut à ses concurrents les plus proches. Hormis quelques logiciels lourds comme les suites d'Adobe, où l'intuition est parfois mise à mal, toutes les applications sont, en quelque sorte, normalisées. Toutes les actions communes ou similaires sont accessibles par un seul mécanisme, et se trouvent au même endroit. Lorsqu'on a utilisé Word pendant des années, on sait utiliser Pages. Mais la réciproque n'est pas vrai. Là est la différence essentielle.


----------



## Dark Phantom (18 Septembre 2010)

Oui, ok pour les louanges de mac OS X. De toutes façons, est-ce bien raisonnable de comparer Linux à Mac? La question n'est pas là. Supprimer mac os X totalement pour mettre une seule session linux est un non-sens, à moins de vouloir profiter des petits plus linux que les anciens os mac ne donneront pas. 
Quant à la gratuité, si c'est bien. Par exemple, si je veux me monter un mini-pc de salon pour regarder des blu-ray, dvd, divx, surfer ou envoyer des e-mails, de mon canapé, devant ma télé, je préfèrerais toujours installer linux plutôt que de payer 199 euros windows 7. 
Si je veux pouvoir travailler mais que je suis fauché et que la technologie n'est pas ma priorité, pour peu d'argent, je peux surfer, écrire, travailler sur gimp, sans être hors-la-loi. 
Encore une fois, on peut aussi acheter un netbook, et le brancher sur un écran externe. 
Donc Linux dit simplement qu'on peut faire fonctionner tout ordinateur sans acheter obligatoirement windows, ce qui serait le cas, si Linux n'existait pas, puisque OS X ne fonctionne que sur des macs. Donc, si, effectivement, linux, c'est la liberté. 
Après, je ne vois pas le problème qu'il y en ait des payants, des gratuits. Je préfèrerais un monde avec au moins 4 ou 5  systèmes d'exploitations disponibles et qui auraient des parts égales que celui qu'on vit où Windows occupe 90% du marché, de facto, 8% pour Mac et 2% pour linux. 
ça me semble être contraire même au libéralisme, à l'économie capitaliste. Microsoft a besoin de mac pour ne pas tomber sous le coup de la loi anti-monopole. A une époque, il a tout fait aussi pour que Mac subsiste. Mais, malgré l'existence des deux systèmes, c'est quasi l'urss sur ces technologies et ça n'embête personne. Même les japonais, et les chinois n'ont pas semblé vouloir y opposer une autre façon de voir. 
Quant aux français, je sais pas, on a dû rester bloqué sur la fin du minitel... Mais d'ordinaire, on invente une façon de résister. Là, non.


----------



## JFL27 (18 Septembre 2010)

Petite question. Quand on installe Linux sur un Mac est-ce qu'on a la même qualité d'affichage qu'avec OsX ou est-ce que c'est plus brouillon ?

Malheureusement mon  MBP m'a laché et je n'ai pas les moyens en d'acheter un nouveau. Donc solution de repli, achat d'un PC  icore3 4Go de Ram, carte graphique nVida 310 et DD de 500 Go et d'une distribution Lucid Linx en bref un Ubuntosh.

C'est bien mais  la qualité visuelle des logiciels Linux est très loin de celle des logiciels Apple.Par exemple,  Shotwell ressemble à iPhoto mais ce n'est pas iPhoto ! Certes les logiciels Linux sont fonctionnels, avec des bugs, mais la finition et l'ergonomie ne sont pas au même niveau.

Quand on a la chance d'avoir  OsX je ne vois pas trop l'intérêt de se séparer d'Os X ou alors c'est qu'on aime se faire mal !

Donc s'il a un DD suffisamment large, qu'il partitionne convenablement et qu'il garde son OsX et mette son Ubuntu sur une autre partition.


----------



## Le docteur (18 Septembre 2010)

Pour les chinois, ils a un temps été question d'un Linux Red Flag, par exemple, mais apparemment ça n'a pas tenu longtemps. Personnellement ce qui me gêne ce n'est pas 199 euros, mais 199 euros pour un Windows.  199 euros pour un système complet qui  gérerait l'écrit, le multimédia. Qui pourrait produire ou gérer du .pdf par exemple. Je les mets tout de suite.  
Quand on est fauché, de fait on est bien forcé de trouver des solutions qui correspondent à nos finances.  Mais quand tout le monde est prêt à acheter n'importe quoi pour "acheter malin" là ca devient la débilité généralisée. Cf. le système actuel où les gens veulent tout pour rien et s'étonnent après que l'économie se casse la gueule. Voilà d'ailleurs où nous a mené d'ailleurs ce fameux libéralisme.  Si on ne me contrôle pas il devient fou.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h04 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h59 ----------

Désolé d'écrire comme un goret.  Mais au boulot on nous a "rentabilisé", et je suis totalement mort et incapable d'écrire correctement. Ca ne va pas s'arranger : la semaine prochaine, je vais être encore mieux rentabilisé, alors ...


----------



## DarkMoineau (19 Septembre 2010)

Rassure toi, c'est toujours mieux écrit que les postes de certains cochons


----------



## iluro_64 (20 Septembre 2010)

Dark Phantom a dit:


> Donc Linux dit simplement qu'on peut faire fonctionner tout ordinateur sans acheter obligatoirement windows, ce qui serait le cas, si Linux n'existait pas, puisque OS X ne fonctionne que sur des macs. Donc, si, effectivement, linux, c'est la liberté.



Nous voilà donc arrivés au cur même du problème. Il a fallu quelques posts , mais on y arrive.

La véritable raison d'exister de Linux est d'être une alternative crédible et gratuite à Windows. En fait, c'est le combat utopique d'un homme qui, par son enthousiasme, a su rassembler une communauté de gens capable de créer et de construire cette alternative. C'était aussi au temps, ne l'oublions pas, où MS avait le monopole quasi mondial du soft et surfait sur la vague du génie marketing de Bill Gates, qui avait fait le pari du soft contre le hard (plus de 95% des OS installés). Mais aujourd'hui, les choses ont bien changé 

Il faudrait aussi se poser la question de savoir pourquoi, malgré sa gratuité et son niveau de crédibilité (fort, ne l'oublions pas), Linux n'a pas eu le succès que, au fond, il était en droit de mériter. Peut-être existe-il de nombreuses raisons dont celles qui ont déjà été évoquées, comme l'accès assez difficile de cet OS aux néophytes de l'informatique.


----------



## DarkMoineau (21 Septembre 2010)

Il est vrai que si Canonical fait des efforts avec Ubuntu pour se démocratiser, Linux est avant tout professionnel, et les gens choisissent aussi l'OS pour les logiciels. Et quels sont les logiciels les plus "séduisants"? Les jeux. 

Pour quelqu'un qui n'y connait rien, Windows et sa ludothèque est extrêmement convaincant.


----------



## Dark Phantom (21 Septembre 2010)

windows, installé d'office sur tous les pc que tu achètes. Voilà la vraie raison : le deal passé entre microsoft et les constructeurs de pc. 
deuxième bonne raison : comme dit plus haut : les jeux. 

HS : dark moineau et iluro : y'a un club de rongeurs par ici ? (je dis ça à cause de vos avatars respectifs)...


----------



## iluro_64 (21 Septembre 2010)

Dark Phantom a dit:


> windows, installé d'office sur tous les pc que tu achètes. Voilà la vraie raison : le deal passé entre microsoft et les constructeurs de pc.
> deuxième bonne raison : comme dit plus haut : les jeux.
> 
> HS : dark moineau et iluro : y'a un club de rongeurs par ici ? (je dis ça à cause de vos avatars respectifs)...



Pas d'inquiétude pour la marmotte. Elle va bientôt hiberner !


----------



## DarkMoineau (21 Septembre 2010)

Tu as finis d'empaqueter le chocolat dans le papier d'alu? 

Bonne hibernation alors


----------



## edd72 (21 Septembre 2010)

Dark Phantom a dit:


> windows, installé d'office sur tous les pc que tu achètes. Voilà la vraie raison : le deal passé entre microsoft et les constructeurs de pc.



Cela dit, il est toujours prévu de pouvoir se faire rembourser Windows à l'achat d'un PC (depuis euh... 6-7 ans?). Après à la même époque (avant les netbooks), certains constructeurs se sont risqué à proposer le choix entre Windows ou Linux (je ne sais plus quelle distro) moins cher donc. Ca n'a pas pris.
Les habitudes jouent pour beaucoup, il suffit de voir certains switcheurs pester après OS X et dire vouloir revendre leur Mac tout neuf auquel "ils ne comprennent rien" pour s'en convaincre.
Si Linux avait percé au moment de cette période de promotion de Linux, Novell serait sans doute devenu le nouveau Microsoft et ça n'aurait sans doute pas été gratuit (sous raisons de service, etc.). Tout n'est pas opensource sous Linux et sur la base d'un noyau opensource et de commandes opensource (de GNU), on peut faire un vrai Linux payant, peut-être même cher et ultra-verrouillé. Le monde de la micro-informatique serait peut-être plus rose, peut être pas...
Alors, la solution c'est quoi? Vendre des machines sans OS comme du temps des premiers PC? Afin que chacun puisse choisir et que le premier contact de l'utilisateur soit l'installation de son système?


----------



## Dark Phantom (21 Septembre 2010)

1. que mac os soit installable sur n'importe quelle machine.
2. que chaque constructeur propose son os 
3. que linux règle ses derniers petits problèmes
4. que les pilotes matériels soient compatibles pour tous les os
dans un même ordre d'idée
- simplifier les alimentations et les batteries des appareils, ainsi que les connectiques
- que chaque utilisateur puisse configurer sa machine (de plus en plus le cas)


----------



## Anonyme (21 Septembre 2010)

bsr

J'ai beau être vraiment fan de linux et de Ubuntu en particulier, je ne vois pas non plus l'intéret  du mac pour avoir que du linux... c'est un non sens. Sans compter qu'on se heurte vite à des soucis de hardware (l'airport va fonctionner ? L'imprimante ? la carte son ? la carte son externe usb etc etc etc on perd itunes airport itunes etc)

Remplacer windows par linux je comprends
remplacer mac os X par linux, non.



> l'accès assez difficile de cet OS aux néophytes de l'informatique.



Plus maintenant, Ubuntu est plus facile d'emploi et d'install que windows.Il est aussi simple dans sa version de base que mac os X. Quand on débute, on ne sait pas comment installer un binaire os X alors que tout est sur un serveur préconfiguré pour linux. Par contre quel est le souci permanent de linux et qui en fait un OS confidentiel ? (hélas ?)

- peu de hardware compatible
- peu de softs 'standards"
- pas ou peu de jeux

Donc en effet, Linux ne sort pas de son secteur "professionnel". mais pas pour des raisons de complexité mais de manque de hard et de softs. Sur le plan de la quantité (pas de la qualité , il y a plein de déchet dans le monde windows) windows c'st l'OS qui est le plus standard au monde.D'ou son succès. On est toujours sûr d'avoir du matos et des softs qui tournent sur win, même si on n'achète qu'en supermarché.


----------



## iluro_64 (21 Septembre 2010)

Dark Phantom a dit:


> 1. que mac os soit installable sur n'importe quelle machine.
> 2. que chaque constructeur propose son os
> 3. que linux règle ses derniers petits problèmes
> 4. que les pilotes matériels soient compatibles pour tous les os
> ...



Désolé, mais ça, c'est revenir aux débuts de l'informatique. Sans enfoncer le doigt de l'utopie des pilotes fonctionnant pour tous les OS?

À propos, combien de constructeurs ? Combien d'OS ? 

Le reste, c'est de la littérature  

Pour la connectique, demain Light Peak


----------



## DarkMoineau (21 Septembre 2010)

Ubuntu simple? Dans certains cas c'est beaucoup plus simple que Windows je suis d'accord, mais le simple fait de devoir l'installer va rebuter au moins la moitié des utilisateurs d'ordinateurs, qui sont majoritairement des consommateurs. Pourquoi l'iPad marche aussi bien a votre avis? Plus de la moitié des utilisateurs d'ordinateur sont de simples consommateurs.


----------



## iluro_64 (22 Septembre 2010)

DarkMoineau a dit:


> Ubuntu simple? Dans certains cas c'est beaucoup plus simple que Windows je suis d'accord, mais le simple fait de devoir l'installer va rebuter au moins la moitié des utilisateurs d'ordinateurs, qui sont majoritairement des consommateurs. Pourquoi l'iPad marche aussi bien a votre avis? Plus de la moitié des utilisateurs d'ordinateur sont de simples consommateurs.



Cette remarque me semble tout à fait juste 
Il est vrai que, dans les forums, les intervenants ne sont pas tous des néophytes. Cela relève sans doute le niveau des débats, mais aussi biaise la vision que chacun peut voir des groupes d'utilisateurs : néophytes, utilisateurs de courte expérience, utilisateurs d'expérience, utilisateurs semi-pro, voire pro.

La réaction d'un utilisateur sans expérience vis-à-vis de Linux sera sans doute négative, car il n'a pas d'élément de comparaison. Par contre, celle d'un utilisateur qui a été, ou est confronté à plusieurs OS sera beaucoup plus critique (au sens noble du terme, bien sûr).


----------



## DarkMoineau (22 Septembre 2010)

Bah avec mes parents j'ai de bons moyens de comparaison puisque je suis là en tant que "Geek" et futur "Power User" de par mes études, avec ma mère j'ai la néophyte curieuse (on a eu XP et je l'ai "forcée" a utiliser Linux (ayant écrasé la partition XP ^^), puis elle a utilisé quelques temps mon Mac pour jouer. Au final elle a fait son choix comme une grande au moment d'avoir son nouvel ordi) et avec mon père j'ai le néophyte pour lequel, tant que ça marche, pourquoi changer? J'avoue que je me dis souvent qu'un iPad lui suffirait amplement pour ce qu'il fait. ^^


----------



## Dark Phantom (22 Septembre 2010)

Un iPad sans iTunes avec une suite office et une suite Adobe sur un rack avec un clavier, oui


----------



## -Fred- (21 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour,

Je vois le sujet avec un peu de retard.

Je sais bien qu'on est sur un forum mac mais ce n'est pas déconnant de vouloir installer uniquement GNU/Linux sur un mac. Mac OS X n'est pas indispensable sur un mac, quoi qu'en pensent des mac users. 

J'utilise exclusivement GNU/Linux sur mon mac mini et j'en suis très content (c'est ce qui compte, non ?). A la base, je n'ai pas acheté ma machine pour en changer d'OS. L'envie est venue ensuite, alors que j'utilisais Mac OS depuis 4 ans. Est-ce que parce qu'on a plus besoin de (ou plus le désir d'utiliser) Mac OS X, il faut changer de matériel ? Je ne pense pas que ça se justifie. Ce ne serait qu'un gaspillage.

Pour info, merci entre autre à Mac OS (Tiger à l'époque, puis Leopard) avec qui j'ai découvert le terminal. Ça a facilité mon switch sur GNU/Linux et les logiciels libres  .


----------



## DarkMoineau (21 Novembre 2010)

On peut utiliser Mac OS et du logiciel libre en même temps, la preuve avec Open Office, pour citer le plus connu ^^

Sinon je pense que le Mac Mini, ou même l'iMac n'est pas comparable a un MacBook (quel qu'il soit) car il n'y a pas de gestion de la batterie (point faible de Linux selon L'Ordinateur Individuel dans un comparatif de cet été puisque même Windows 7 le bat dans leur test), et après j'ignore si la gestion est logicielle et matériel pour les commandes de rétroéclairage mais je crois bien que c'est du logiciel. 
Après tout le Mac Mini n'est qu'une tour, quand l'iMac lui a certes une gestion du rétroéclairage de l'écran (et de l'entrée vidéo sur le 27) mais il est dépourvue de toute la partie laptop.


----------



## ntx (21 Novembre 2010)

-Fred- a dit:


> Est-ce que parce qu'on a plus besoin de (ou plus le désir d'utiliser) Mac OS X


Et comment cette envie se manifeste.  Parce que je ne vois pas ce que Linux apporte de plus de Mac OSX, vu que la très grande majorité des applications Linux fonctionnent très bien sur Mac et que franchement l'environnement graphique, aussi bien KDE que Gnome, n'apporte rien comparé à celui de Mac OSX.


----------



## DarkMoineau (21 Novembre 2010)

Au contraire y a je sais plus quelle interface qui vise pleinement a se rapprocher de Mac OS X, et quand on voit le nombre de Linuxiens avec un dock ^^


----------



## edd72 (21 Novembre 2010)

Oui, Unity (rien à voir avec VMware) va remplacer Gnome dans la prochaine Ubuntu. Unity est proche de l'interface de OS X avec un clone d'Exposé, etc.


----------



## -Fred- (21 Novembre 2010)

Pour moi, ce n'est pas une question d'interface mais plus une démarche visant à utiliser des logiciels libres quand je le peux. J'utilisais déjà beaucoup d'application libres sur mac os. Maintenant, autant aller jusqu'au bout. Mac OS X n'est pas un logiciel libre et se remplace sans trop de problèmes. Pourquoi hésiter ?


----------



## edd72 (21 Novembre 2010)

-Fred- a dit:


> Pourquoi hésiter ?



L'ergonomie??


----------



## JFL27 (21 Novembre 2010)

-Fred- a dit:


> Pourquoi hésiter ?



Par exemple, Shotwell ressemble à iPhoto mais est très loin de valoir iPhoto. Alors pourquoi se priver du meilleur quand on l'a sous la main ?


----------



## -Fred- (21 Novembre 2010)

Sur mac, j'utilisais eyeTV pour voir et enregistrer la TNT. C'est une super application qu'on ne trouve que sur mac. Facile, précis, intuitif, efficace, tout ce qu'on veut. C'est un logiciel à l'image de tout ce qu'on trouve sur Mac OS X.

J'ai voulu l'année dernière voir si je pouvais programmer des enregistrements à distance sur mon Imac de l'époque. L'idée étant de passer par un serveur que j'ai chez moi, sur lequel le Imac viendrais consulter périodiquement s'il y a de nouvelles demandes pour les prendre en compte. Le Imac s'allumant périodiquement une fois par jour. C'est un peu tiré par les cheveux mais pratique lorsqu'on est absent plusieurs semaines de son domicile et qu'on ne veut pas laisser son mac allumé. (d'ailleurs, ça fonctionnait bien)

Et bien le point sur lequel j'ai clairement perdu le plus de temps a été de comprendre comment fonctionnait eyeTV et surtout, comment programmer des enregistrements sans passer par l'interface normale. Pas la moindre documentation, rien, nada. C'est vraiment frustrant et c'est une chose propre aux logiciels proprios.

Tout ça pour dire que je préfère utiliser un logiciel libre même s'il est moins bien foutu qu'un logiciel proprio si ça m'assure un plus grand contrôle. Voilà l'idée générale.


----------



## ntx (21 Novembre 2010)

-Fred- a dit:


> Tout ça pour dire que je préfère utiliser un logiciel libre même s'il est moins bien foutu qu'un logiciel proprio si ça m'assure un plus grand contrôle. Voilà l'idée générale.


Et tu as trouvé un logiciel/système libre équivalent, qui ne soit pas en version 0.x depuis des années et qui ne tourne pas sur Mac OSX ? 

PS : Free propose ce service depuis quelque temps.


----------



## mtcubix (21 Novembre 2010)

-Fred- a dit:


> Sur mac, j'utilisais eyeTV pour voir et enregistrer la TNT. C'est une super application qu'on ne trouve que sur mac. Facile, précis, intuitif, efficace, tout ce qu'on veut. C'est un logiciel à l'image de tout ce qu'on trouve sur Mac OS X.
> 
> J'ai voulu l'année dernière voir si je pouvais programmer des enregistrements à distance sur mon Imac de l'époque. L'idée étant de passer par un serveur que j'ai chez moi, sur lequel le Imac viendrais consulter périodiquement s'il y a de nouvelles demandes pour les prendre en compte. Le Imac s'allumant périodiquement une fois par jour. C'est un peu tiré par les cheveux mais pratique lorsqu'on est absent plusieurs semaines de son domicile et qu'on ne veut pas laisser son mac allumé. (d'ailleurs, ça fonctionnait bien)
> 
> ...




tiens, c'est exactement la problématique  à laquelle j'ai été confronté, juste que moi, je n'ai pas eyeTV, je suis donc passé par notre vieil ami UNIX pour la résoudre.

Si la cuisine des autres ne te plaît pas, tu es obligé de te faire  mijoter toi-même tes petits plats


----------



## -Fred- (21 Novembre 2010)

ntx a dit:


> Et tu as trouvé un logiciel/système libre équivalent,  qui ne soit pas en version 0.x depuis des années et qui ne tourne pas  sur Mac OSX ?


On peux numéroter les versions comme on veut, peu importe. Peu importe  aussi si une alternative libre existe sur mac. L'important est que  ce soit libre. Voilà pourquoi je pourrais te parler du couple  mplayer/mencoder, en version 0.9 mais très puissant et parfaitement utilisable en ligne de commande. Pour être tout à fait honnête, je n'ai pas essayé mais j'ai pu vérifier que les fonctions dont j'aurais besoin sont disponibles.



ntx a dit:


> PS : Free propose ce service depuis quelque temps.


Sauf que je ne vais pas aller chez free parce qu'il me permettent ça. Je préfère de toute manière que la télé soit indépendante d'internet (tout comme je ne veux pas que mon banquier soit aussi mon assureur).


----------



## ntx (21 Novembre 2010)

-Fred- a dit:


> Pour être tout à fait honnête, je n'ai pas essayé mais j'ai pu vérifier que les fonctions dont j'aurais besoin sont disponibles.


Bon bricolage 


> Sauf que je ne vais pas aller chez free parce qu'il me permettent ça. Je préfère de toute manière que la télé soit indépendante d'internet


Malheureusement pour toi, j'ai bien peur qu'on vive les dernières années de la télévision hertzienne et que l'avenir de celle-ci ne soit irrémédiablement liée à celle du net. :rateau:


----------



## -Fred- (21 Novembre 2010)

ntx a dit:


> Malheureusement pour toi, j'ai bien peur qu'on vive les dernières années de la télévision hertzienne et que l'avenir de celle-ci ne soit irrémédiablement liée à celle du net. :rateau:


Juste quand on fini de passer à la TNT par voie hertzienne et qu'on a fait se reéquiper les français en matériel compatible ? Je pense qu'on a le temps de voir venir avant que ça ne s'arrête, ce qui n'empêchera pas à la télé par internet de progresser.

A propos d'offres vraiment techniquement dépassées, je me demande si le minitel ne fonctionne pas encore en France aujourd'hui. Si quelqu'un a des chiffres...

Merci pour les encouragements. Reste à trouver le temps de mettre ça en place  . Là, il y a de la doc à profusion...


----------



## DarkMoineau (21 Novembre 2010)

y a pas encore 2 millions d'utilisateurs? j'avais vu ça sur M6, y a encore du monde.


----------



## ntx (21 Novembre 2010)

-Fred- a dit:


> A propos d'offres vraiment techniquement dépassées, je me demande si le minitel ne fonctionne pas encore en France aujourd'hui. Si quelqu'un a des chiffres...


Ce n'est pas une question de technologie dépassée, mais de business : il est bien plus facile de faire payer le téléspectateur en lui fournissant des services via le net. Et la télé va finir en "Pay per View" intégral.


----------



## bompi (22 Novembre 2010)

Il me semble que la discussion a légèrement dévié de son but initial, non ?


----------



## tonrain (28 Décembre 2010)

bompi a dit:


> Il me semble que la discussion a légèrement dévié de son but initial, non ?



Enfin quelqu'un qui a les pieds sur Terre !!

Pour en revenir à l'idée générale du Topic, oui c'est possible.

Pour les autres qui râlent, vous semblez avoir oublié la base: le Mac n'est qu'un ordinateur comme les autres, aucune loi ne vous empêche d'installer ce que vous voulez dessus. Si telle personne souhaite prendre un Mac pour y mettre Linux c'est son choix.

Je remarque que le Mac est dans la plupart des cas une preuve de fiabilité, de qualité etc...

Si on souhaite payer cher pour s'assurer de ce genre de cas, c'est aussi notre choix.

Il faudrait que vous arrêtiez de penser Mac = Mac OS X... NON ! C'est faux Mac = ordinateur: un ordinateur n'est pas égal à un système d'exploitation...

C'est assez pénible quand même de voir que lorsqu'on pose une question, on obtient des avis et des critiques plutôt que des réponses...


----------



## PA5CAL (28 Décembre 2010)

kignon a dit:


> Je remarque que le Mac est dans la plupart des cas une preuve de fiabilité, de qualité etc...
> 
> Si on souhaite payer cher pour s'assurer de ce genre de cas, c'est aussi notre choix.


Je ne nie pas le fait que d'utiliser un Mac présente quelques avantages, ne serait-ce que du point de vue esthétique.

Et effectivement, question qualité et robustesse, les Macs ne semblent pas être des ordinateurs aussi pourris que certains PC à bas prix (Acer et autres).

Toutefois les composants qu'ils renferment sont standards (du moins en ce qui ne concerne pas la qualité) et se retrouvent également sur d'autres configurations PC.

En revanche, question fiabilité de fonctionnement, on n'a vraiment de garantie qu'avec le logiciel fourni, compte tenu de l'usage particulier et de la customisation de ces composants par Apple.



kignon a dit:


> Il faudrait que vous arrêtiez de penser Mac = Mac OS X... NON ! C'est faux Mac = ordinateur: un ordinateur n'est pas égal à un système d'exploitation...
> 
> C'est assez pénible quand même de voir que lorsqu'on pose une question, on obtient des avis et des critiques plutôt que des réponses...


*Il faudrait aussi arrêter de penser que Mac = PC.*

Tous les ordinateurs ne se valent pas, et un système d'exploitation n'est pas universel. Dans les détails, il est spécifique à l'équipement au niveau des couches basses en relation avec le matériel et les firmwares.

Ubuntu a été développé avant tout pour des PC, et contrairement à Windows, pour lui Apple ne fournit pas les logiciels qui permettent de faire le «raccord» nécessaire, notamment au niveau du clavier et des firmwares modifiés.

C'est ce qui explique les problèmes d'incompatibilité et les soucis de maintenance qu'on trouve encore aujourd'hui quand on installe un *nix-like sur un Mac.


*La plupart des critiques et des avis exprimés ici sont parfaitement motivées, et sont à prendre avant tout comme des conseils bienveillants.*

Quant à la réponse, elle a été donnée par le premier intervenant, et n'a pas besoin d'être développée ici.


Elpatator souhaite installer Ubuntu sur son Mac en supprimant définitivement Mac OS X.

Or, l'installation de Ubuntu ne peut lui apporter aucune garantie quant au bon fonctionnement de sa machine, ce qui est dommage si, comme pour toi, le choix du matériel est motivé par une recherche de fiabilité.

Cela dit, il est tout-à-fait libre d'installer Ubuntu sur son Mac. Mais il aura été prévenu, et il ne faudra pas qu'il se plaigne que cet OS soi-disant «plus pro» que Mac OS X lui réserve de mauvaises surprises.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Décembre 2010)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Cela dit, il est tout-à-fait libre d'installer Ubuntu sur son Mac. Mais il aura été prévenu, et il ne faudra pas qu'il se plaigne que cet OS soi-disant «plus pro» que Mac OS X lui réserve de mauvaises surprises.



Lors des cours donnés aux Séniors, nous avons toujours insisté sur le fait "que les logiciels Open Source" sont à mettre dans les mains de Professionnels habitués à y apporter eux même des modifications.

Il y a pour cela des PC valables autres qu'un MAC, pas forcément moins chers ...  je ne citerai aucune marque.


----------



## bompi (28 Décembre 2010)

De toute façon, je trouve qu'il est toujours bon d'avoir plusieurs OS sur sa machine.
C'est excellent pour l'hygiène intellectuelle


----------



## Anonyme (28 Décembre 2010)

bompi a dit:


> De toute façon, je trouve qu'il est toujours bon d'avoir plusieurs OS sur sa machine.
> C'est excellent pour l'hygiène intellectuelle



Oui naturellement,

Avec un Mac Pro, c'est plus évident, perso j'en reste à deux bécanes distinctes.
J'ai supprimé la partition Bootcamp avec son Windows 7 et VMWare 3, j'attendrai d'avoir un Mac Pro d'ici une année, bien équipé, avec 2 SSD et 2 DD


----------



## Alias84 (29 Décembre 2010)

Je vais rajouter mon petit grain de sel 

Deja au niveau de Mac OS X j'aimerai ajouter que c'est également preuve de stabilité comme peut l'etre nombreuses distributions de Linux...

Quand je vois Ubuntu, distribution proche de la souche UNIX... whoooo ca fait mal a entendre, je dis NON, NON et NON.

Je prendrai simplement pour exemple, quand on est administrateur réseau, le nombres de choix par defaut que fait Ubuntu, c'est bien loin de l'esprit Linux!!!! C'est du Windows à 10000%!! Ubuntu se rapproche de plus en plus de Windows afin d'avoir un max d'utilisateur, prenons par exemple le dernier contrat signer avec notre cher gendarmerie national, afin d'equiper leur parc informatique! Si c'etais pas proche de Windows... le choix d'ubuntu n'aurait pas été fait... afin que les utilisateurs ne soit pas completement perdu...

Ensuite, je pense que comme on l'a dit acheté un mac, pour y mettre un Linux, quelque soit la distribution, est un peu financierement osé... surtout vu les problemes de compatibilité.... On a prit pour exemple le clavier.... qui au niveau de Ubuntu, est faux puisque il prend tres bien en charge le clavier Apple... J'irai plutot sur les exemple de moteur graphique et/ou de gestion d'accées au niveau des bus memoires....

Bref, a mon avis un mac doit rester sous mac os en priorité et la solution de la virtualisation est une tres bonne optique pour pouvoir utiliser tout autre OS!


----------



## edd72 (29 Décembre 2010)

Merci de ta contribution, Alias84. Bon c'est assez n'importe quoi et nullement argumenté (enfin, y'a cette histoire de gendarmerie nationale mais je ne vois pas trop le truc). On voit que tu n'as pas connu "Corel Linux" (vers 2000).

Je ne vois pas ce qu'Ubuntu a à voir avec Windows... Tu sembles confondre interface utilisateur et système d'exploitation. A propos, la prochaine Ubuntu devrait utiliser par défaut Unity, une interface proche d'OS X (avec une sorte d'Exposé, etc.).

C'est quoi ton pb avec Ubuntu, ce serait un mauvais Linux car trop adopté? Si ce fût le cas par le passé avec Mandrake/Mandriva (distrib basé sur Red Hat, très largement adoptée avant l'égomonie d'Ubuntu) qui était, pour moi, une distrib très contestable de par sa lourdeur pour Ubuntu c'est très différent (une base Debian, assez légère, KDE mis de coté -c'était l'interface par défaut de bcp de distribs "grand public" juste avant, et KDE c'est "très Windows" et très lourd-, bref un retour aux sources après les Mandrake & Co).


----------



## bompi (30 Décembre 2010)

Je me trompe peut-être mais je trouve aussi que KDE est plus proche de Ouinedoze, et GNOME de Mac OS X.

Par ailleurs, j'aimerais savoir en quoi Ubuntu serait plus proche de "la souche UNIX" que les autres distributions, les divers BSD, les SVR3 et SVR4 etc. C'est le genre de formule toute faite qui ne peut amener que davantage de confusion.

Ici, un exemple d'arbre généalogique (évidemment cela peut être contesté et amendé).


----------



## edd72 (31 Décembre 2010)

Je n'ai jamais dit qu'Ubuntu était plus proche de la souche Unix (?), c'est juste une dérivée de Debian, la branche Debian (en opposition à la branche Red Hat) se voulait plus robuste à l'époque (2000)... Debian n'était pas du tout user-friendly (tout installer en mode texte, indiquer manuellement les différentes caractéristiques de son moniteur -balayage vertical, horizontal...-, bref une bone prise de tête) et donc ne servait quasiment jamais de base à des distributions populaires, avant Ubuntu.

Oui, KDE (2 puis 3 -4 je connais pas bien-) s'est voulu une interface pour amener les Windowsien vers Linux (avec sa sorte de menu Démarrer, etc.). Tandis que Gnome (et le reste) sont plutôt indépendante (on reconnait dans OpenStep, l'inspiration NextStep). Au fil de Gnome, on a vu une inspiration d'OSX avec le tableau de bord du bas qui a commencé à se rapprocher d'un Dock. L'adoption de Unity par défaut dans la prochaine va encore plus rapprocher l'interface utilisateur de Gnome de celle d'OSX http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DI51t9Fr13o
Doit-on prendre cela comme du plagiat ou comme la reconnaissance d'une IHM supérieure, je ne sais pas.

Bref, n'oublions pas qu'entre une distrib basée sur une branche ou une autre avec un gestionnaire de fenêtre lambda, et une autre distrib basée sur la même branche avec le même gestionnaire de fenêtre, il y a quand même très peu de différence. Par de quoi rentrer dans des troll...

C'est à dire que ça:





C'est pas très différent de ça:




(même si Yast et Yast-Online-Update me feront pencher vers la première)
La première est une OpenSuSE, la seconde est un Mandriva, les deux sont basées sur du Red Hat (donc avec gestion des RPM) et les deux utilisent ici le gestionnaire de fenêtre KDE.


----------



## bompi (31 Décembre 2010)

Ce n'est pas à toi que je m'adressais, bien sûr (_cf._ les posts précédant le tien)


----------



## Alias84 (1 Janvier 2011)

Edd72, je pense qu'on s'est mal compris... je voulais juste qu'on arrete commeil était fait dans les differents topic, les rapprochement entre la souche Unix, et ou nous en sommes aujourd'hui maintenant!

fin bref on part sur un grand debat, au niveau du rapprochement de la base nos differentres distrib actuelle et compagnie et au fond on ne connait pas, et je dirai qu'il n'y a pas de reponse exact!


----------

